# Moving to Spain.. Any Work Opportunities



## Michael Ennis (Aug 14, 2015)

I will be landing in Marbella in Mid December.

I was looking for a fresh start.

My background has been in FMCG,, Tobacco/Confectionery as a sales rep into multiple and symbol groups.

I am prepared to diversify to other industries.

What are my best options.

What agencies should i be targeting.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Michael Ennis said:


> I will be landing in Marbella in Mid December.
> 
> I was looking for a fresh start.
> 
> ...


Presuming you don't speak good enough Spanish to be able to work in the language I would imagine you'd be better contacting FMCG companies in the UK to ask if they have operations in Spain. Maybe contact Morrisons and Iceland that I believe have outlets in the south??


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Isnt easy to find work in Spain. The country still coming out of the recession and there's mass unemployment. You really need to secure something before you go, or take a good financial buffer. To be able to use their healthcare, you will need to be employed with a contract and to be a resident, you will need to prove you can support yourself.

Here's a local jobs page, but make sure you get a contract if you're lucky enough to get something Recruitment | Situations vacant | myservicesdirectory.com | surinenglish.com


Jo xxx


----------



## Goatherd (Feb 19, 2010)

Michael Ennis said:


> I will be landing in Marbella in Mid December.
> 
> I was looking for a fresh start.
> 
> ...


If you are not fluent in Spanish, forget it....... 
There's very little work here which is why so many residents commute to the UK....
But I wish you luck


----------



## Michael Ennis (Aug 14, 2015)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Presuming you don't speak good enough Spanish to be able to work in the language I would imagine you'd be better contacting FMCG companies in the UK to ask if they have operations in Spain. Maybe contact Morrisons and Iceland that I believe have outlets in the south??


Thanks for the advice...


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I live near Marbella and agree with previous posters, work is indeed very scarce, especially post-holiday season.
Reasonable fluency in Spanish is a necessity, I would have thought, some knowledge of other languages would be helpful too - German, French, Russian..
But of course there are jobs...people retire, move on, whatever. It does seem from my experience however that the most important factor in finding any work isn't what you've done but who you know. Contacts are like gold nuggets. 
They can take time to acquire.


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

jojo said:


> Isnt easy to find work in Spain. The country still coming out of the recession and there's mass unemployment. You really need to secure something before you go, or take a good financial buffer. To be able to use their healthcare, you will need to be employed with a contract and to be a resident, you will need to prove you can support yourself. Here's a local jobs page, but make sure you get a contract if you're lucky enough to get something Recruitment | Situations vacant | myservicesdirectory.com | surinenglish.com Jo xxx


Coming out of? Real estate prices remain at bottom and unemployment is still high. Coming out of a depression is more like it and even then that is sketchy.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Elyles said:


> Coming out of? Real estate prices remain at bottom and unemployment is still high. Coming out of a depression is more like it and even then that is sketchy.


Figures released show unemployment has increased this month in Malaga Province.
I seem to remember reading somewhere something about the OECD (I think) casting doubt on the Spanish Government's growth forecast and its declared deficit figure.
Seems Rajoy is a tad economical avec la verite...
Or,in English, is a lying hound.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Try getting a carpenter, plumber, or electrician here.


----------

